# Homemade bully sticks - do not open if you are grossed out



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Heck, I may even be grossed out!

There are a lot of farmers around here who sell beef, which is from steers, which are males. So, I was thinking that to save money, I could buy their um...parts...and dehydrate them for Aidan.

Has anyone ever tried this? Do you have to operate on the item before dehydration -- remove any veins or whatever?

My husband thinks I am nuts. Well, I might be, but I have no intention of performing surgery before dehydration, so if that is required, this idea has bitten the dust.

What say you?


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank God... I was afraid there would be pictures. Are you sure you're ready to be the crazy lady with a room full of dehydrating penises? Personally I get enough weird looks when I just tell a friend who asks what Pete is chewing... Interesting idea though.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

aiw said:


> Thank God... I was afraid there would be pictures. Are you sure you're ready to be the crazy lady with a room full of dehydrating penises?


:laugh:

I want to say that there is probably no surgery needed as long as the uh... flesh is drained of blood. I wanted to reference check that, and a quick google brought up this old thread.

And this:
http://yodaeatsraw.wordpress.com/2009/09/12/bull-pen is-from-creston-valley-meats/


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I would wonder how hard you can get it.

For human consumption, I would at least remove the urethra but for dogs I don't see why you'd need to do anything.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

zhaor said:


> For human consumption


 I pray life doesn't come to this....I'll stick to messen with sasquatch jerky.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

zeronightfarm said:


> I pray life doesn't come to this....I'll stick to messen with sasquatch jerky.


idk, if I got my hands on some raw bull penises, I'd experiment with cooking them up. You never know if they might be good.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

zhaor said:


> idk, if I got my hands on some raw bull penises, I'd experiment with cooking them up. You never know if they might be good.



I don't want to know XD lol


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

"What did you do this weekend? Anything fun?"
"Yup, I pulled veins out of penises, stretched & dried them"


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think you need to do anything to them. Try a small batch without doing anything. See what happens. Worst that could happen is they aren't what you expected, but your dog will still love them.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol...I also was expecting pics. Is that what store bought bully sticks are? Yuck, but best of luck to you.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd do it just so I could say so later..

Also sounds kinds interesting? Maybe even fun? Maybe that's a stretch, but I say go for it!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

If I had the equipment, I'd do it, just because they are so exspencive in stores!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

kitley2001 said:


> Lol...I also was expecting pics. Is that what store bought bully sticks are? Yuck, but best of luck to you.


Yup! I love handing folks a bully stick then tell them what it is, cracks me up.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

zeronightfarm said:


> If I had the equipment, I'd do it, just because they are so exspencive in stores!


You can try to do it with an oven as well. Just keep the door open and maybe use a fan or something to keep the air flowing.

Telling your parents you need to bake some bull penises should be fun.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

zhaor said:


> You can try to do it with an oven as well. Just keep the door open and maybe use a fan or something to keep the air flowing.
> 
> Telling your parents you need to bake some bull penises should be fun.


Oh my, that would go over well. XD 

Mom "what are you doing?"

Me "roasting some bull schlong"

Mom "your gross, don't so that in my oven"


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Then bake cookies in the oven... extra points if people can guess the "secret ingredient".


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I read somewhere online that someone put their dog's bully stick in the oven to freshen it up since the dog had lost interest in it. S/he said that it was the worst odor she had ever smelled. That, alone, is enough to make me not want to dehydrate them. S/he commented that the way to freshen up an ignored bully stick is to cut the chewed end off, if anyone is interested. She didn't say with what.

I thought I posted the link to the thread here about it that gingerkid posted, but I forgot to hit post before I went on to the next make your own bully sticks site.

Anyway, that great idea has bitten the dust. Thanks for your help, and your comments, especially the funny ones.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

This whole thread cracks me up. A good idea, though, if you can get over the awkwardness of it. Bet you'd save a lot of money. 

I'm imaging the scene at the butcher's or farmer's place.
"Hello! I'd like to buy some steer genitals!"
"..."
"I want to dehydrate them and feed them to my dog!"

EDIT: Just saw your most recent post. Ugh, the smell. Did not think of that!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

zeronightfarm said:


> If I had the equipment, I'd do it, just because they are so exspencive in stores!


 FYI, you can get them on www.bestbullysticks.com for about $1 each for 6" sticks. Best prices I've found. You can get less odor ones for slightly more, and they have all kind of braided/twisted ones too.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Sibe said:


> FYI, you can get them on www.bestbullysticks.com for about $1 each for 6" sticks. Best prices I've found. You can get less odor ones for slightly more, and they have all kind of braided/twisted ones too.


I just bought some from petflow for .99 each, but I could only get 5 at that price. Thanks for the link!


----------

